# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  ارجو مساعدتكم فى تنظيم وقتى فى الفوركس  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ayman_tamim

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته    ارجو مساعدتكم فى تنظيم وقتى فى الفوركس حيث ان التداول على العملات يختلف حسب وقت ونشاط العملة او بمعنى وقت فتح او اغلاق الاسواق  فتجد عملات نشطة جدا و عملات فى مرحلة خمول و عملات تقوم بتحسين اوضاعها مقابل عملات اخرى اغلقت اسواقها    و قد لاحظت ممن ارفق نسخة من مكاسبة على الفوركس انه يتعامل مع انواع معينة من العملات فى اوقات معينة (بغض النظر عن الاستراتيجية)    فانا مصرى اعمل فى ابو ظبى واسكن فى سكن تابع للعمل (بمعنى ليس لدى انترنت غير لحظات قليلة نهارا او الذهاب الى انترنت كافية) و هذا من يوم السبت الى الثلثاء(اعرف ان السبت و الاحد السوق فى اجازة)  اما يوم الاربعاء فاستطيع ان اذهب لاقاربى ( لديهم خط انترنت دى اس ال ) و استطيع ان اعمل على الانترنت من الاربعاء الساعة الخامسة بعد الظهر بتوقيت الامارات الى يوم الجمعة بعد الظهر    فارجو ممن تابع جيدا اوقات نشاط العملات ان يدلنى على اوقاتها جميعا مع ذكر زوج العملات لاستطيع متابعتة  سواء فى ايام العمل(الاثنين و الثلثاء و نصف يوم الاربعاء) او ايام الاجازة و سهولة الحصول على الانترنت طول اليوم فى ايام (الاربعاء بعد الظهر و كامل يوم الخميس الى الجمعة بعد الظهر)

----------


## LOSS

نام بكير واصحى بكير تشوف الفوريكس حلو كتير 
انا من رايي تركز من الساعة 7 ص الى 7 م  توقيت السعودية

----------


## abo_malek_ali

اخي العزيز 
ببساطه اقولها لك 
منذ فتره كان هناك مقابله مع الاخ تايبان في غرفه بن فريحان علي البالتالك فقال بصراحه :
لالالالالالالالالالالا يربح بالفوركس مم لم   يتفرغ له .
وانا قرات  كتابات كثيرا من ابطال هذا السوق فاستنتجت ان التفرغ له شرط اساسي للنجاح .
ولا اقول التفرغ 24 ساعه ولكن وجود خط انترنت عندك في البيت يكفي فمثلا انا ادرس واعمل ولكني استيقظ مبكرا لكي انفذ عملياتي واراقب السوق 
واذا اردت ان تعتمد علي  الوقت الذي تكون فيه بين اقاربك فلا اظن ان ذلك كافيا 
هذا رايي وللاخوه راي وهم اعلم وادري 
نفعني الله واياك ببركه القران العظيم 
اخوك ابو مالك

----------


## ayman_tamim

> اخي العزيز 
> ببساطه اقولها لك 
> منذ فتره كان هناك مقابله مع الاخ تايبان في غرفه بن فريحان علي البالتالك فقال بصراحه :
> لالالالالالالالالالالا يربح بالفوركس مم لم يتفرغ له .
> وانا قرات كتابات كثيرا من ابطال هذا السوق فاستنتجت ان التفرغ له شرط اساسي للنجاح .
> ولا اقول التفرغ 24 ساعه ولكن وجود خط انترنت عندك في البيت يكفي فمثلا انا ادرس واعمل ولكني

 شكرا لك على تعقيبك على رسالتى لكنى ذكرت انى فى سكن تابع للعمل :47 47:   ولا يوجد بة خط تليفون اصلا فكيف يمكننى الدخول على الانترنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ايضا من يوم الاربعاء بعد الظهر الى يوم الجمعة بعد الظهر اكثر من 48 ساعة اظن انها كافية

----------


## ayman_tamim

> نام بكير واصحى بكير تشوف الفوريكس حلو كتير 
> انا من رايي تركز من الساعة 7 ص الى 7 م توقيت السعودية

 شكرا لك اخى على ردك السريع 
اظن انة من 7 ص الى 1 ظهرا بتوقيت السعودية اكون هنا فى العمل(الدوام) 
اردت معرفة الاوقات الاخرى و العملات النشطة بها و شكرا لك

----------


## LOSS

للاسف من الصباح الى العصر بتوقيت السعودية هي وقت الذروة وافتتاح واغلاق اهم الاسواق

----------


## abo_malek_ali

> للاسف من الصباح الى العصر بتوقيت السعودية هي وقت الذروة وافتتاح واغلاق اهم الاسواق

 اجابك  الاخ رئيس الرابطه  :Regular Smile: ههههههههههههههه

----------


## Diablozoo

السلام عليكم....
ماعندك اي مشكلة... اشتغل على صفقات طويلة الاجل... يعني مش مضاربة يومية.
افتح صفقة الان... اقفلها بعد اسبوع او اسبوعين بربح عالي وانت ماتكون مضطر تكون على الشاشة بشكل يومي.
لكن الصفقات من النوعية هذي ماتلقاها كل يوم... يعني تنتظر بعض الاحيان اسبوع او اسبوعين لحد ماتلقى صفقة ماتخرش المية وتأخذها من نقطة دعم او مقاومة قوية وانساها. والشارت يكون ديلي او اسبوعي ومش على شارت الساعة.
انا تقريبا مثلك ماعندي وقت كثير الا في نهاية الاسبوع وبعض الاحيان اضع اوامر تحت الانتظار لبعض الازواج وعلى نقاط دعم او مقاومة قوية.
الله يوفقك

----------


## ayman_tamim

> السلام عليكم....
> ماعندك اي مشكلة... اشتغل على صفقات طويلة الاجل... يعني مش مضاربة يومية.
> افتح صفقة الان... اقفلها بعد اسبوع او اسبوعين بربح عالي وانت ماتكون مضطر تكون على الشاشة بشكل يومي.
> لكن الصفقات من النوعية هذي ماتلقاها كل يوم... يعني تنتظر بعض الاحيان اسبوع او اسبوعين لحد ماتلقى صفقة ماتخرش المية وتأخذها من نقطة دعم او مقاومة قوية وانساها. والشارت يكون ديلي او اسبوعي ومش على شارت الساعة.
> انا تقريبا مثلك ماعندي وقت كثير الا في نهاية الاسبوع وبعض الاحيان اضع اوامر تحت الانتظار لبعض الازواج وعلى نقاط دعم او مقاومة قوية.
> الله يوفقك

 والله اجمل رد جذاك الله خيرا 
دا فعلا احسن حل للى معندهوش وقت متوفر علشان بيبقى  طالب او موظف

----------


## ابوتركي الثبيتي

> شكرا لك على تعقيبك على رسالتى لكنى ذكرت انى فى سكن تابع للعمل ولا يوجد بة خط تليفون اصلا فكيف يمكننى الدخول على الانترنت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> ايضا من يوم الاربعاء بعد الظهر الى يوم الجمعة بعد الظهر اكثر من 48 ساعة اظن انها كافية

    :A006:   :A015:   المثل بيقول المال السائب  بعلم السرقه  حبيبي ارا ان من الاربعاء الى الجمعه كافي للمتابعه  لان هذا السوق عاوز مراقبه شديده اوى  واذا فتحت عقد اجلس عنده لحد متافلو او حط استب لوز متحرك وفقك الله

----------


## BahraiN

الفوركس يبي لة تحليل و يبي لة واحد شوي متفرغ

----------


## الموج الهادي

اخي الكريم ،،
 هذه مشكلة عامة (عدم التفرغ) والرغبة في التداول ،،،
ولكن أين الحل ؟ آمل من خبراء المنتدي إفادتنا في هذا الموضوع ؟
خاصة لمن يعملون ساعات طويلة ! ولا يجدون الوقت الكافي للتداول ؟
وذلك لخبرتتنا المحدودة جدأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ في هذا المجال.
علماً بأنني اعمل من الساعة 8 الساعة 1 ص
                           الساعة 5 الساعة9 م
ولكنني اعمل على متابعة فتح صفقات باستوب لا يقل عن 30 نقطة وهدف لا يزيد عن 30
وعند تواجدي في اوقات فراغي اعمل على التعديلات المطلوبة ومتابعة التداول امام النت.

----------


## N4X

السلام عليكم 
بامكانك اخي العزيز ان تقوم يتحليل زوج او زوجين من العملات على الاكثر في ايام اجازتك (يوم الاربعاء و الخميس و الجمعة) و يكون التحليل على الشارت الاسبوعي او الشهري و يجب ايضا ان تقوم بالتحليل الاساسي و ان تكون ملم بتاثير الاخبار الاقتصادية على العملات و تاثيرها ببعضها. و تاخذ عمليات من مستويات قوية و لفترة طويله لمدة اسبوعين فاكثر ولكن يجب ان تكون متابعتك للعمليات شبه يومية و ان تعرف نتائج الاخبار الاقتصادية اول باول حتى تتدارك اي انعكاس للسوق. هذا ما لدي الان و اتمنى لك التوفيق.  
تحياتي لك و للجميع   
إنفوركس...

----------


## Samba_fx

وقت دخول امريكا للسوق

----------


## sasooo315

ارى ان تتحول الى مضارب اسبوعى او شهرى مع وضع استوب واقتناص الفرص الثمينه اللتى لا تحدث الا يوميا او اسبوعيا من تشبع شراء او بيع واضحه تراها على مؤشر الاستوكاستك الذهبى فبهذا تريح اعصابك ودماغك
والا ان تبحث لك عن شخص متفرغ تثق به وتسلمه ارقامك السريه وتعطيه نصف المكاسب مقابل ان يتحمل عنك هو ربع الخسائر ودمتم آمنين من الخسائر

----------


## MrFibo

> بامكانك اخي العزيز ان تقوم يتحليل زوج او زوجين من العملات على الاكثر في ايام اجازتك (يوم الاربعاء و الخميس و الجمعة) و يكون التحليل على الشارت الاسبوعي او الشهري و يجب ايضا ان تقوم بالتحليل الاساسي و ان تكون ملم بتاثير الاخبار الاقتصادية على العملات و تاثيرها ببعضها. و تاخذ عمليات من مستويات قوية و لفترة طويله لمدة اسبوعين فاكثر ولكن يجب ان تكون متابعتك للعمليات شبه يومية و ان تعرف نتائج الاخبار الاقتصادية اول باول حتى تتدارك اي انعكاس للسوق. هذا ما لدي الان و اتمنى لك التوفيق.

  
نفس الرأي

----------


## memomsn2006

انا فى رايى ان التفرغ شىء اساسى 
وكمان الدماغ تكون فاضيه

----------


## أنستازيا

انا متفرغة <<<<<< وودي أبدا في الفوركس <<<<<<<< عسى أستفيد من هالمنتدى ..  :Regular Smile:

----------

